# LED taillights



## Popeye (Mar 29, 2008)

Got done installing the new LED tail light assemblies and 3 bar.

I suppose it could have gone easier. When I got them I looked on the back of an original one and saw I could line up the slots where the bolts go so I _figured_ they would bolt right up. All 3 slots are spaced the same in relation to each other, but not in relation to the edge of the assembly. That meant I had to drill new holes for the bolts. Got out my plastic tarp for a ground cover and went to it. Broke my drill bit in the 1st hole as it went through (prolly twisted it wrong at the wrong time) Got the second hole drilled, light and license plate mounted. Moved to the other side. When I started drilling I realized that a plastic tarp likes to slide around a lot on the snow. Finally drilled 2 holes and when I went to tighten one of the nuts, the bolt started turning in the slot. PITA to get the nut off with the bolt turning. Seems I pushed the bolt in too far and the square shoulder pushed in past the slot. Was more carefuller on the next attempt. Took the old 3 bar off and had to notch the top of the metal on the new one to fit around the transom saver base. The new 3 bar is a little longer and the holes are on the ends. The old one had the holes between the lights. Drilled 2 new holes and went to drive the screws in and realized I lost a screw in the gravel (I'll prolly find it with my tire later on). I found another screw and got that mounted.

Here it is with just running lights on.







Here it is with the brakes applied.






It was getting cold (high was 39 today) and I wasn't in the mood to wait around another hour for the sun to set with my truck blocking half of the alley to get some pictures in the dark (maybe tomorrow). I like how the look and can see the difference from the old ones.


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2008)

Good job flounderhead....One thing off the to do list!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks good, Andy! Nice and bright. What's the blue thing on the motor hub?


----------



## Popeye (Mar 30, 2008)

The blue is tape to keep snow and water from collecting and freezing. BPS put it on when they winterized the motor. I would have never thought of that if I had winterized it myself. Guess it's a good thing the boat was in the shop for warranty work for so long, I got a free boat winterization out of the deal.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah, okay. I thought it might be some type of rubber cap or something. Good idea.


----------



## b1gluke56 (Apr 4, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Nice job. They are bright at night, my friend installed them on his trailer last season. They light up the water pretty good when under at night.



well great man I was wondering how to do that! lol

Just kidding


----------



## Popeye (Apr 9, 2008)

UPDATE:
After I Installed the LED's I got from Eastern Marine I found that they look and work great with 1 small problem. The license plate holder that came with the kit snapped off while I was driving down the road. Never got over 35 MPH either. Guess I'll have to find the old one that originally came with the trailer. At least I did find the license plate on my way home.

Posted this on a forum where the Eastern Marine guy is a member. 
Also got an email from him saying he was sending me a new license plate holder. I think I'll use a piece of aluminum plate instead. Anybody wanna buy a plastic license plate bracket with questionable reliability issues? :lol:


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

Those look great! If you don't mind me asking, how much did that LED set cost. I've been looking for the past 3 days and haven't been able to find any to fit my boat trailor. Those look to be the exact size and set-up I need. Do you know if the place you got yours would ship?


----------



## Popeye (Apr 10, 2008)

Got them from eastern marine. This is a link to the light kit. They are $65.00. The 3 bar light is like an additional $25.00. I would get the measurements and then check with Mike Daleo with Blue Water LED. He is now carrying LED trailer LED sets.


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I ordered a set of compartment lights from him yesterday. I guess I should have asked him a few more questions...


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey flounderhead, what was the link to that light kit again?


----------



## Popeye (Apr 16, 2008)

Here they are in the dark

Running Lights







Brake Lights






Just glad I don't have to look at them while driving. Them suckers are bright. Best $70.00 investment I sunk into my trailer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2008)

Great lights!


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks good! That's my next project...


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks good! Those things sure are bright! 8)


----------



## Popeye (Apr 18, 2008)

I can "ride" my brakes down a dark ramp and see everything I need to also. As I reported th elicense plate bracket broke while driving. I posted that with my review at "the other site" and they sent me a new one. Instead of putting on the plastic piece I bought a 6" x 12" piece of .012" Stainless Steel. I folded it in half so it was 6" x 6" and mounted that to the trailer and the license plate to that. Now the worse that can happen is my plate gets bent up. I also hit the S/S with some black spray paint so it wouldn't be like a little mirror shining headlights back at traffic. Man do I hate those semi trailers with the shiny polished trailer doors.


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 6, 2008)

I too just installed Led tails on my John Boat Trailer....but I didn't pay $65....only $40 from Harbour Freight....Went there looking for a new crank for the boat and found those lights instead....submirsable (sp?) looks identical to yours...but I didn't put on a third light....

I like them too...don't have to worry about bulbs burning out and stuff like that anymore...

It was more peace of mind knowing that my lights SHOULD always work..

JON


----------



## russ010 (Aug 27, 2008)

In case you didn't know it already - you can buy the license plate brackets in steel from O'reillys for like 3 bucks


----------

